# [gelöst] Steam funktioniert nicht mehr

## boospy

Hallo Leute, 

bis vor ein paar Tagen funktioniert steam bei mir noch einwandfrei. Läuft auf einem 64bit System mit Gnome und Systemd.

Nach dem letzten Upgrade ließ es sich zwar starten, aber man kommt nicht mehr online. Es steht dann immer man solle die Internetverbindung überprüfen. Passt natürlich alles. Jetzt hab ich mal den Steamclient resetet, und jetzt geht der Offlinemode natürlich auch nicht  mehr. Hab leider keine Ahnung an was das liegen könnte. Hat von euch jemand auch das Problem?

Es waren doch sehr viele Pakete, da es auch ein volles Upgrade von Gnome 3.10 auf 3.12 gegeben hat.

lg

boospyLast edited by boospy on Wed Jul 30, 2014 9:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ChrisJumper

Passt natürlich alles heißt?

Hast wireshark benutzt um zu überprüfen welche Pakte starten? Vielleicht ist auch gerade nur Steam zufällig down. Ein iptables Problem ist es wahrscheinlich nicht.

Nutzt du IPv6? Vielleicht geht bei dir IPv4 und IPv6 hat Probleme mit Routing, DNS, etc.. so das im Dual-Stack Betrieb der Browser geht aber halt Steam nicht.

Oder hast du einen Tunnel/Proxy für Steam verwendet um ein Spiel zu kaufen oder Freizuschalten und vergessen die Konfiguration zu ändern? Fragen über Fragen. Aber mit wireshark würde ich auf jeden Fall mal schauen was Steam denn eigentlich will und ob du die Adressen noch pingen kannst.

Ich denke zwar das du das alles schon mal gemacht hast. Ich halte dich auch nicht für einen Anfänger was die Netzwerkkonfiguration betrifft. Denke aber das du bei dem Problem einfach nur was übersehen hast. Da ist ein weiterer Check halt meistens das was hilft.

Aber vielleicht kommt gleich jemand und bestätigt das ihr Steam auch kaputt ist. :)

----------

## boospy

Hallo ChrisJumper,

danke für deine Hinweise. Das mit dem Proxy hab ich mir auch gedacht. War schon mal nach nem Update (Uptöt), das im Netzwerkmanager dies auf Auto gestellt war, und manche Anwendungen mögen das dann überhaupt nicht.  In Steam selbst habe ich seit vielen Monaten nichts eingestellt. Einfach gestartet und das wars dann auch schon. Am meinem Userprofil liegt es wohl auch nicht, da ich es mit einem frischen getestet habe. 

Dualstack verwende ich, schon lange, hatte eigentlich noch nie Schwierigkeiten mit Steam. Firewallfilert usw. habe ich auch mal zum Testen alle abgeschaltet... man weis ja nie. 

Mein Gedanke ist halt noch immer das vielleicht durchs Update sich was verändert hat. Da ich am gleichen Tag noch ne Runden Penumbra gespielt hatte. Und nach dem Update, sprich nach dem Reboot gings nicht mehr. 

Vielleicht ist aber auch nur alles zufällig zusammengekommen...

Wireshark ist eine gute Idee. Dabei muss ich aber zugeben das ich mich damit aktiv nicht wirklich auskenne. Muss man naürlich Filer setzen sonst erschlägt einem die Info. Vielleicht könnest du mir da ein wenig Hilfe geben. 

lg

boospy

----------

## ChrisJumper

Ich hab hier grade kein Steam zur Hand. War aber auch davon ausgegangen das dein Rechner nicht kontinuierliche Ströme von Netzwerk Paketen erzeugt. Kannst ja zuerst nur schauen welche Pakete raus gehen. Wenn du nur Steam startetest. Wenn du den Zeitpunkt halt auf eine Minute oder 30 Sekunden begrenzen kannst.. also Capture starten und dann einfach Steam anwerfen. Rauscht da eventuell nicht so viel vorbei.

Aber das ist ja auch blöd das das nicht mit einer Funktionierenden Verbindung vergleichen kannst. War auch eher eine spontane Idee.

Alternativen: Das Steam Update hat sich einfach irgendwie aufgehangen oder zerschossen. Da Steam die Intigrität ja checkt und nach einem Update die Dateien auch irgendwie neue herunterladen muss versuch mal den tipp von da:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> From what i understand from your question you have issues connecting to steam? In this case, exit steam, delete clientregistry.blob from your steam folder and then restart the application, it should re-check and update what is necessary. If this is not working you should try to delete everything in the steam folder except the steamapps folder and steam.exe and restart your application.

 

oder die Tipps von: Cannot connect to Steam Network

Den Dual Stack hab ich auch nur erwähnt weil ich Verbindungsabbrüche bei einigen Spielen habe seit dem es da wohl noch zu Problemen kommt und das letzte mal diese eselect news vorbei gerauscht ist:

```
2014-07-17-dhcpcd_6.4.2_changes_defaults_for_ipv6

  Title                     dhcpcd >= 6.4.2 changes defaults for IPv6

  Author                    William Hubbs <williamh@gentoo.org>

  Posted                    2014-07-17

  Revision                  1

dhcpcd-6.4.2 and newer supports IPv6 stable private addresses when using

IPv6 stateless address autoconfiguration (SLAAC) as described in

RFC-7217 [1]. The configuration file shipped with dhcpcd activates this

feature by default, because it means that a machine cannot be tracked

across multiple networks since its address will no longer be based on

the hardware address of the interface.

I received a report in testing that IPv6 connectivity was lost due

to this change [2]. If you are concerned about losing IPv6 connectivity,

temporarily comment out the line in dhcpcd.conf that says

"slaac private" until you can adjust to the new configuration.

See the references below for why the upstream default is to use stable

private instead of hardware-based addresses.

[1] http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc7217

[2] https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=514198

[3] http://tools.ietf.org/html/draft-ietf-6man-default-iids-00

[4] http://mail-index.netbsd.org/tech-net/2014/06/04/msg004572.html

```

Wobei bei dem wenigen IPv6 Verkehr es ja Prozentual gesehen unwahrscheinlich ist. Guck dir auch mal route -6 an und ob DNS auch aufgelöst wird mit ping6.

Ich denke die beste Methode ist dein Spiele Archiv zu kopieren als machst du ein Backup.  Wenn deine Internetleitung langsam ist auf jeden Fall die SteamApps kopieren verschieben unter .local/share/Steam. Anschliessend Steam neu zu installieren via (steam --reset).

----------

## boospy

So, hab jetzt einiges probiert. 

Gestern hab ich Steam wieder im Offlinemode aufgemacht und ne runde Halflife gezockt. Nach Beendigung des Games, kam die  Meldung von Steam das ein Update downgeloaded wurde, und steam zum Abschluss neu gestartet werden muss. Ich dachte mir "hmm interessant, also geht es doch?", Nein dem war nicht so, tatsächlich wurde ein Update downgeloadet und auch entpackt und installiert, aber dann konnte man trotzdem nicht online gehen. 

Ich hab mich dann auch mal im Webbrowser mit meinen Daten eingeloggt, dort funktionierte alles ganz normal. Auch ein steam --reset habe ich durchgeführt. Das hat auch nix gebracht. Ich habe dann mal ein falsches Passwort eingeben, und des kam sofort die Meldung das dieses das falsche Passwort ist, also kommt steam doch online. 

In meiner Not habe ich auch ein Windows 7 gestartet, und dort steam probiert. Selbe Fehlermeldungen selbes verhalten. Ich habe dann auch noch IPV6 komplett deaktiviert. Auch selbes verhalten. 

So, jetzt muss ich zugeben, das ich es nicht mehr verstehe, was da Schuld sein kann. Ich werds morgen noch mit meinem Firmennotebook (auch Gentoo) testen. 

lg

boospy

----------

## boospy

So, Problem gefunden. Lag an einer Filterregel in der HW-Firewall. Der Applicationfilter hat da irgendwas nicht richtig gemacht. Nachdem ich den aus und wieder eingeschalet habe, funktioniert es normal. 

Vielen Dank trotzdem für die Hilfe. Immerhin ist steam jetzt wieder mal frisch installiert  :Wink: 

lg

boospy

----------

